# How many of you eat pineapple guavas? (also know as feijoas)



## jkath (Nov 21, 2004)

When I bought my home 7 years ago, there was a little stick (literally) growing out of a crack in the cement on the side of my house that is next to my neighbors house. We never use that area (only 6' wide, and if you're out there, you're looking into the neighbor's windows). Anyway, this stick never was watered, except by rain, and it grew into a tree, about 7' high. It made the lovliest flowers that look fake, because they are so pretty. Then, after a few years, they produced little lime-colored fruit. Last year I discovered they were pineapple guavas, and in a book, it said they needed constant care, and a large planting area. (yeah, right)
Anyway, they fruit in November, and I'd forgotten about them. All fruits are on the ground (from a storm, no doubt) but are all ripe right now, and there's about 60-80. 

Who has a recipe that they have tried that is good? I cannot make jams yet, as I lack in that area (still the novice) 
I've googled recipes, but would rather get people's actual tried and trues


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

Never had this kind of guava, so can't help you other than to tell you to make jam or jelly, which you don't want to make.  

I do have a suggestion.  You can easily freeze the pulp.  Just dig the pulp out, strain out the seeds, and freeze the pulp for later use.  

Add water and sugar to the pulp to make guava juice.


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2004)

I just went outside and gathered the first 90...there are about 60 more....

Thanks for the idea, psiguy - I hadn't thought of freezing the pulp.
Actually, they aren't true guavas. The feijoa is just a weird little green fruit, discovered in 1819, which grows mostly in New Zeland, San Francisco and Southern California. 
It kind of tastes like a pineapple-kiwi-mint-citrusy kind of fruit, with a consistancy of a kiwi (thicker skin, though)
The flowers are actually edible too, and have a sweet cinnamony taste.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow!  What a gift from the horticulture gods!!!

Yeah, I'd make jam, but I'd also use them in a fruit salad along with mandarin oranges and walnuts, then drizzle it all with honey!!!

Hmmm....bet the fruit would also be great pureed and mixed into a frothy rum-based concoction.....or even made into wine (pain in the rump there, probably)...  And I wonder how you could make a pie or cake with them...perhaps craft into a filling for strudel??

You lucky girl, jkath!


----------



## middie (Nov 21, 2004)

as i mentioned before try making a key lime pie with the jusice of those instead. i think it would be interesting.


----------

